# Good Fake is Hard to Find...



## Raven (Oct 30, 2005)

Could a custom-cabinetry carpenter be considered a "Counter-Fitter"?   

~ Raven ~


----------



## Rob Babcock (Oct 30, 2005)

Oooh...that's so terrible that it's good!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 1, 2005)

Lol, I needed a chuckle, thanks Raven!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 1, 2005)

Funny!  I know someone to use this one on!


----------

